# Larry Brown talks time Michael Jordan



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> It was only a few years ago that Larry Brown had the Bobcats in the playoffs, but Charlotte is poised to become the worst team in league history and the coach had some thoughts Wednesday on what went wrong during his tenure there.
> 
> Brown said on "The Dan Patrick Show" that he experienced communication problems with team owner Michael Jordan and then was devastated when he was fired.
> 
> ...


LINK

More in link but sounds like the firing went down different then it looked. Although it does sound like he's bitter about us heading towards a rebuild, at this point it probably could have gone a little better.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I might have just missed a quote or two over the years, but I don't recall Brown speaking out like this when his previous coaching situations went south. He must be genuinely sour about this still.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

Those are strong words coming from a guy who also coached under the Dolan/Isiah Thomas regime in NY.

He was pretty pissed about Detroit, but that was right after it happened.


----------

